# Spotting/bleeding while on hrt tablets?



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi there, I'm kind of freaking out at the moment. I am on day 7 of  oestradiol valerate (hrt tablets)  and have been cramping since last  night. This morning I have noticed spotting and I;m still cramping like  AF pains. Is it normal?  I'm worried I'll have to cancel my treatment.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi sarah,

Breakthrough bleeding can happen with these tablets. Best thing to do is call clinic to discuss implications with htem (I'm not aware that this would mean treatment would have to be cancelled but clinic best placed to advise)

Maz x


----------

